# Computer Not Responding



## higydfc (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry if this is in the wrong area but I was unsure of the problem and therefore the area. My laptop has effectively stopped working. It started going incredibly slow a couple of days ago. If I went on the internet the browser would stop responding for two minutes before coming back and doing the same the next time I changed pages. Now it takes about five minutes to load the desktop and is running so slowly that nothing will load. The laptop is about a year-year and a half old. I deleted some stuff off the hard drive but to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

you ever cleaned it from dust with compressed air?


----------



## Muataz Jabri (Aug 12, 2011)

you have to clean the fan from dust then check if the cpu is overheated or not


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand Name & Model Number of the laptop?


----------

